# Somebody turned up the heat!!



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

If you are in the New England area, then you know it's in the 90's this weekend, in most places anyway. Do you still ride during the summer when it's real hot out? I mean like over 85 with high humidity? I have been riding since 1992 and have never ridden much in the midst of summer, especially in July and then the hot dog days of August. How do you deal with the heat if you do ride? It can be dangerous if your not pounding lots and lots of water, and how much water can one carry?


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

You are = you’re not your 

Yes, brutal here in Philadelphia today. 95 degrees/95% humidity. The ground, the air and myself were soaked. I just ride slower and drink more. What else can one do?


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

While we don’t have the humidity here in AZ, we ride either super early or at night.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

About 72 in Alaska today. Doesn't get much better. Riding in heat is directly related to fitness and weight IME. The lighter you are, the less water you need. In the extreme temps, at heavier weights, the amount of water can get impractical. When I weighed near 215-220, 100oz/hr in the heat was "normal"...but at that rate it's close to water-poisoning if you don't have the electrolytes at the same time. Then apart from weight (as in some people are just bigger and more muscular or taller) fitness has a lot to do with it. Even with all of that, mid-summer after work in Texas I can only stand about an hour of riding in the heat. I go there for work and some of my trips end up in the middle of the summer and sometimes I bring a bike. Those rides are a beat-down though. I'd seriously consider an E-bike just to be able to ride for a few hours, although most of the trail systems are pretty small.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> While we don’t have the humidity here in AZ, we ride either super early or at night.


No, I rode in the middle of the day in AZ all the time in the summer and it was great. Prescott, Flagstaff, Williams, White Mountains, etc.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

my favorite time of year 95+ and humid every day for three months, keeps the trails empty and I love the heat. Today was 101F with 60%+ humidity and it was good, just hope it is the same tomorrow.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

As a Southerner, I try to ride in the morning before it gets too bad and I carry a bottle of electrolyte drink along with my Camelbak with water.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

natas1321 said:


> my favorite time of year 95+ and humid every day for three months, keeps the trails empty and I love the heat. Today was 101F with 60%+ humidity and it was good, just hope it is the same tomorrow.


Same, but on the road. Nothing better than getting in a good sweat on a steamy, hot summer day.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Jayem said:


> No, I rode in the middle of the day in AZ all the time in the summer and it was great. Prescott, Flagstaff, Williams, White Mountains, etc.


He's talking about down in the valley (he lives about 10 mins from me). There's about 4 months out of the year where daytime riding isn't happening. Even night rides can be tough, since peak temps happen about 6:00 pm and it is often well above 100 after the sun goes down. Northern AZ is a different story.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I just turned 40, so I might not be old enough to have an opinion. I grew up in the Midwest with actual winter snow but I've lived in Texas for most of my adult life. I've never acclimated to the heat here. it's miserable when most days get temperatures in the 90s or triple digits from May to October. I want to move somewhere more temperate, but it looks like there are more and more places with longer heat waves. I have to keep my rides short and infrequent. I I ride hard for hours when it's below 80°, but the long, hot summer is awful. I do my longest, hardest rides in January here.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

natas1321 said:


> my favorite time of year 95+ and humid every day for three months, keeps the trails empty and I love the heat. Today was 101F with 60%+ humidity and it was good, just hope it is the same tomorrow.


You sure about that? That would be about 130*+ heat index. Pretty hard to do anything in that. It's really hard for air that moist to heat up to 100*


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BmanInTheD said:


> You sure about that? That would be about 130*+ heat index. Pretty hard to do anything in that. It's really hard for air that moist to heat up to 100*


I lived in E. TX for several years where it was hot and humid all summer. Humidity would be higher in the morning and evening but would be lower during the heat of midday. Maybe around 30-40% or so. First thing in the morning, humidity would be pushing 100%, though. Fog, dew, lots of moisture on the ground.

I played around with riding at different times of day. The high humidity in the morning would be pretty gross, even though that was when temps were lowest. Midday was just hot, and then you have the intensity of the sun. My favorite time to ride tended to be evening when I lived in TX. Start a ride before sunset, finish with lights in the dark. Take the intensity of the sun away and it got more comfortable fast, even though temps were still higher.

I live in WNC now, and being in the mtns, the temps don't get that high (thank goodness). But we do get lots of mid-80s all summer, and a little bit over 90. I can ride midday in that, if I get into the trees so the sun isn't beating down on me. I keep my intensity down and just cruise. If I want to push it and ride hard, then morning or evening rides are preferred. Being that I can tolerate riding in temps in the 90s in the midday here, one nice aspect of that is that I can show up at a busy trailhead right in the hottest part of the day for a ride, and the parking lots are clearing out.

I definitely bring more water than I usually do. Not necessarily because I drink it all, but because I want more of a buffer in case I need it. I also pay more attention to electrolytes (I have extras in my pack in case I need them). I also plan rides where I'll have the chance for stream crossings where I can at least be splashed, or even climb into the water. When I lived in the midwest, I'd do a lot of rides at reservoirs, and I'd find a spot to go for an actual swim (usually post-ride). Where I live now, the mtn streams are legit frigid, so my dips are a lot shorter.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Typically for southern Ontario our weather is all over the place. A hurricane swept through yesterday afternoon, knocking over trees and hail dented cars. By 4pm it was ok ride. This morning was cold and raining (9c/48f)... couldn't ride so I did the Murph workout comp at crossfit. We'll get out for a late afternoon ride once the trails dry up a bit.

The forcast calls for cool but comfortable temps for the 2 weeks Frost warning tonight.

We live in opposite land


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

I used to ride in Southern Idaho up to about 90 F. There is little humidity. Above 90 F I went out at night after dark with a very bright light. Now the summers are experiencing many more days over 100 and you have to hit the mountains. I also lost half my thyroid to cancer two years ago, now me and the heat no longer get along at all. I can barely take 80 F. Fortunately I have family and friends in Alaska.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

4-6 years ago i was riding mornings, with the shade in the trails i was ok.
Last 3 years on an Ebike i can ride any hour. I moved closed to trails so often
i do 2 rides for a total of 4 hrs.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

BadgerOne said:


> He's talking about down in the valley (he lives about 10 mins from me). There's about 4 months out of the year where daytime riding isn't happening. Even night rides can be tough, since peak temps happen about 6:00 pm and it is often well above 100 after the sun goes down. Northern AZ is a different story.


Stalker!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Got to love CA for the low humidity, I can usually handle ~103 with very slight breeze...

I will usually select trails with less exposure on those mega heat days.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

This time of year (in S Carolina) I'm mostly a road biker so to get acclimated I drive with the drivers side window down and no AC when I go to work/errands/rides. A few weeks of that will get you ready for the Tuesday Night Worlds when it's 92+ at the start.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It rarely gets above 80 here in AK, but it does a few times and sometimes a bit more. It regularly gets above 90 in the interior and again, a few more sometimes. It's usually not too bad to be outside, except in some areas that get crazy bugs. I've had to end rides short just because the attacks were relentless. They'll fly in your ears, nostrils, etc. The issues we get are due to the sun angle, the low angle makes the temps feel WAY hotter than one would expect. Mind you, I'm just back from a vacation in AZ and I go to TX in the middle of summer for work multiple times a year. The sun angle hitting more of your body heats you up a lot more, not so bad because you can sweat, but buildings just bake and there aren't many buildings with A/C, and the other problem is 20 or so hours of daylight, so again, stuff just bakes in the summer. Snow melts much faster than down south once we get to a certain point, because we simply don't have "night" like down south to help keep it. The riding temps are mostly pretty good, a few degrees above 70 today, but you'll be pouring sweat in the sun though. For the most part though, I can do this in the summer. No way I can stand the inferno of places like Phoenix, Las Vegas, deep South and TX, etc. I do ride in those places in the summer, but the outings are short and not very pleasurable. I find there are some pretty great ways to stay or get warm if cold, but few to cool down if you are overheating.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

BmanInTheD said:


> You sure about that? That would be about 130*+ heat index. Pretty hard to do anything in that. It's really hard for air that moist to heat up to 100*



yep, south texas summer not unusual. I don't do well in the cold but have no problems with the heat, just have to remember to keep hydrated for the ride.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Hot and humid as balls for part of this past weekend, and always results in exhaustion for me later on in the day. Intense storms washed it all away Sat night.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

BadgerOne said:


> He's talking about down in the valley (he lives about 10 mins from me). There's about 4 months out of the year where daytime riding isn't happening. Even night rides can be tough, since peak temps happen about 6:00 pm and it is often well above 100 after the sun goes down. Northern AZ is a different story.


Yeah, but they say it's a dry heat, that you don't even feel it... (i've never been to AZ and I don't know who "they" is)


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

cyclelicious said:


> Typically for southern Ontario our weather is all over the place. A hurricane swept through yesterday afternoon, knocking over trees and hail dented cars. By 4pm it was ok ride. This morning was cold and raining (9c/48f)... couldn't ride so I did the Murph workout comp at crossfit. We'll get out for a late afternoon ride once the trails dry up a bit.
> 
> The forcast calls for cool but comfortable temps for the 2 weeks Frost warning tonight.
> 
> We live in opposite land


I understand that, in New England, if you dont like the weather, just wait a couple hours and it will get worse. Just about 100 over the weekend, today....70's and very little humidity. A/C one night, heat the next. October is the best month ever around here.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

The AK guy mentioned bugs. They are bad here at times...black flies, mosquitoes and deer flies will chase you down, there is no escaping. And the deer flies are fast!! And it sucks when they get caught under your helmet, you have to stop and take it off in a hurry, I hate that!! Oh well, they say San Diego is 75 and sunny every day of the year, low humidity and no bugs. Is that true?

On another note: There is a lot of mentioning of electrolites, what is the deal with that over just water??

Thanks to all for the interesting replies..


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Jayem said:


> No, I rode in the middle of the day in AZ all the time in the summer and it was great. Prescott, Flagstaff, Williams, White Mountains, etc.


I notice that Phoenix isn't on the list. Even Prescott gets a bit too much midday, midsummer for my tastes, but good on you.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

93M500 said:


> The AK guy mentioned bugs. They are bad here at times...black flies, mosquitoes and deer flies will chase you down, there is no escaping. And the deer flies are fast!! And it sucks when they get caught under your helmet, you have to stop and take it off in a hurry, I hate that!! Oh well, they say San Diego is 75 and sunny every day of the year, low humidity and no bugs. Is that true?
> 
> On another note: There is a lot of mentioning of electrolites, what is the deal with that over just water??
> 
> Thanks to all for the interesting replies..


They want to sell miracle water. If idiots pay for bottle water they will pay more for miracle water.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Horseshoe said:


> I notice that Phoenix isn't on the list. Even Prescott gets a bit too much midday, midsummer for my tastes, but good on you.


Yeah, evening in Spence Basin or 396 is the way to go in the heat of the summer. Nice rides and it actually cools off in that environment at night. On the hottest days, Flagstaff or Williams...


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

93M500 said:


> If you are in the New England area, then you know it's in the 90's this weekend, in most places anyway. Do you still ride during the summer when it's real hot out? I mean like over 85 with high humidity? I have been riding since 1992 and have never ridden much in the midst of summer, especially in July and then the hot dog days of August. How do you deal with the heat if you do ride? It can be dangerous if your not pounding lots and lots of water, and how much water can one carry?


Today hit 97 and tomorrow is forecast for 103 - the first of the 20 - 40 triple digits we enjoy each year in the Sacramento valley. Fortunately, we live near the delta's hole in the coast ranges and get some marine layer when the inland areas heat up enough to get the heat engine running.

At 74, I am done riding by 90 degrees and I'm drinking lots of water and my mid ride pale ale. Afternoon is for napping and reading. Happily, the temps will drop into the 80s later this week and will be as close to perfect as possible. Then... Who knows.


----------



## Champion_Monster (Nov 30, 2014)

The older I get the more my temperature regulation resembles a lizard or other cold-blooded animal. I can tolerate cold down to the upper 20's reluctantly while pushing it- mostly due to fingers freezing, but there seems to be no upper limit that we would commonly encounter here in Nebraska, mid nineties is great I just slow down some.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

telemike said:


> Today hit 97 and tomorrow is forecast for 103 - the first of the 20 - 40 triple digits we enjoy each year in the Sacramento valley. Fortunately, we live near the delta's hole in the coast ranges and get some marine layer when the inland areas heat up enough to get the heat engine running.
> 
> At 74, I am done riding by 90 degrees and I'm drinking lots of water and my mid ride pale ale. Afternoon is for napping and reading. Happily, the temps will drop into the 80s later this week and will be as close to perfect as possible. Then... Who knows.


Good plan Telemike! I agree, afternoons are for lazying around the house drinking lemonade and reading! Especially in the hot summer.


----------

